# How New Dog in Town



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I met these adorable guys. They are Pumi's. I had never seen them before so I had to go inquire about them and these Pumi ladies were very friendly. They told me that this breed was going to soon be accepted by the AKC. They originated in Hungary and according to the website, they are no-to-low shedding, and high energy. Abiqua Pumi





































pr


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Very cute, and they look to be a great size.


----------

